# The A-Day Cometh…



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Is Aramis the New Messiah? (Well, within the tight confines of this spacious board, anyway?) Is he ever coming back (to life, nonetheless)? If so, will this glorious event indeed happen a week from now, on April the 21 - the day after Hitler was born? (Just a coincidence, I am sure.) And if not, why won’t we make a Christ-like figure out of him so that we all could worship Aramis every day for the rest of our lives; or at least twice a year - on the day when he was banned and when he, supposedly, resurrected?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh please, lets not 

Aramis is on Temporary Ban ... the exact date when that ends is classified information ... when the Temp Ban ends, he can, of his own choosing, return to the forum, as could anyone else who was temp banned at one point.

<removes admin hat>
Aramis is a member like anyone else on this forum ...imho, we need not glorify anyone member in this manner as we all share an equal piece of the pie here as regular members. I am a member, you are a member, Aramis is a member ... nothing more, nothing less. That's my opinion, anyway.

Kh


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Classified information? Oops! Hope I didn’t reveal too much then. Sure wouldn’t want to end up like that poor Wikileaks guy: in a solitary confinement, wishing I could chew on my own underwear.

You put it very nicely, Krummhorn: we are all members and none bigger than the other.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Serge said:


> You put it very nicely, Krummhorn: we are all members and none bigger than the other.


I don't know about that. I could do with losing some weight...


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes, we are all members... except Aramis, who is the Messiah  Hope to see him on the boards soon!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Serge said:


> Classified information? Oops! Hope I didn't reveal too much then. Sure wouldn't want to end up like that poor Wikileaks guy: in a solitary confinement, wishing I could chew on my own underwear.
> 
> You put it very nicely, Krummhorn: we are all members and none bigger than the other.


Thanks, Serge  What I meant is that I can neither confirm nor deny the date you listed ... He (Aramis) knows the date, and if he returns, that's fine ... following the rules and all.



Polednice said:


> I don't know about that. I could do with losing some weight...


Me too :lol:. I've gotten a bit too portly of late - need to shed the spare tire.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> He (Aramis) knows the date, and if he returns, that's fine ... following the rules and all.


He could of course, but then again, on the larger scale of events, it appears that it would be a much better PR move for him not to.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Serge said:


> He could of course, but then again, on the larger scale of events, it appears that it would be a much better PR move for him not to.


OK, since it *was* a verbose post, here is the lowdown:

1) Members don't have all the facts regarding moderation actions
2) Moderators are striving to provide a service *for* the members, not against the members.

Edit: in spite of my last post on this thread, I'll let this one stay.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh, brother… If I wanted to read the whole of the Internet, I would go there. 

I didn’t mean to bust any of the mods balls, Almaviva. You might have misread the whole message. 
Well, happens all the time…

And so I will go on record then: I am not the one who’s waiting for his return or even cares about it either way. Consider what was written above a social comment. Hope this clears things up.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Edited: see my last post on this thread


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Jeez, Almaviva, you really are taking this way too seriously and way too personally. I’m feeling all stressed out just by reading your message.  I don’t mean to sound condescending, but please do what it takes to chill down a bit. Take a break if you need to, I don’t know - consult with your partners there, they might know better.

All the best to you!


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Edited: see my last post on this thread.


Yes we appreciate it immensely.


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

Xaltotun said:


> Yes, we are all members... except Aramis, who is the Messiah  Hope to see him on the boards soon!


He's not the Messiah. He's a very naughty boy!


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

Serge said:


> Jeez, Almaviva, you really are taking this way too seriously and way too personally. I'm feeling all stressed out just by reading your message.  I don't mean to sound condescending, but please do what it takes to chill down a bit. Take a break if you need to, I don't know - consult with your partners there, they might know better.
> 
> All the best to you!


That will learn you not to write any more threads like this. What do you expect?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

In all fairness, I do think that Serge's original post was just a light-hearted joke, though, in the context of other discussions of late, I can understand why it may have riled you, Almaviva 

To restore universal balance, I'll just throw in my condemnation all banned members and hope they burn in hell


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> To restore universal balance, I'll just throw in my condemnation all banned members and hope they burn in hell


 Don't say that ..

I'm already 'banned' for not voting for Anna's Manon







..


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Don't say that ..
> 
> I'm already 'banned' for not voting for Anna's Manon
> 
> ...


Hahahaha!  In that case, I shall lessen my proposed punishment to an eternity of purgatory


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Hahahaha!  In that case, I shall lessen my proposed punishment to an eternity of purgatory


Oh no .. d'you mean *gulp* .. a lifetime of *gulp* listening to Katherine Jenkins???

I think the former punishment is preferable.

Miaow


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Polednice said:


> In all fairness, I do think that Serge's original post was just a light-hearted joke, though, in the context of other discussions of late, I can understand why it may have riled you, Almaviva
> 
> To restore universal balance, I'll just throw in my condemnation all banned members and hope they burn in hell


Exactly, Polednice, *in the context of other discussions of late. *Things do look a lot more innocent when taken out of context, don't they? So please you and others here put this thread *back in context *and you and others will understand why I have reacted like I did.

But, from a trusted friend, I got this by PM:



> "Never explain--your friends do not need it and your enemies will not believe you anyway." (Some wise dude called Elbert Hubbard)


Sounds like a solid policy to follow from now on.

Based on this, I have deleted my explanations above.


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

...And with things settled, I think now is a good time to close this thread


----------

